
Why VCs Aren’t More Brave - rms
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=354
======
zkinion
This is dead on about the copyright infringement.

~~~
iamdave
Saying VC's _love_ startups that infringe copyright is a bit too crass, maybe
even dense. They're shooting themselves in the foot with that kind of
argument. I think it makes more sense to say VCs value social media startups a
lot more; it would just happen that social media has more cases of reproducing
protected media than anything.

------
pchristensen
In the words of pg himself "Never attribute to malice what can be explained by
math" ( <http://www.paulgraham.com/ideas.html> )

------
marcus
And the solution is simple, remove the annual fees, and/or require that the GP
invest their own money into the fund.

~~~
pchristensen
Fat chance of that! Not until those funds are driven to death by successful,
innovative funds that provide better returns because of better incentives.
Even then, there's so much capital out there that the old style funds would
still exist.

~~~
marcus
If there's one thing I learned it's that to drive people to better results you
need to align their interests with yours as perfectly as possible.

And I find it astonishing that there is an entire industry whose interests are
so far removed from that of their clients. This kind of inefficiency just
screams for a disruptive player.

------
rokhayakebe
One thing i know is that Matt writes pretty damn well, and he also does a bit
of Google search to prepare his posts.

